# Newborn Kid has FEVER



## bethh (Jun 16, 2020)

Any experienced goat owner available.  We have a newborn baby kid.  He was a single born on Saturday morning.   The deliver went smoothly.  This is a summary of what has been going on.  I'll work backwards.  Tonight his temp is 103.4.  Yesterday, I found worm in Dixie's poop.  I called the vet and brought the poop in for a fecal.  He said that he noticed coccidiosis and the white worms were probably tape.  He asked if I had checked temps.  I said no, I went home it takes about an hour.  I checked temps and DIxie's was 108.7.  I called the Vet office back and they said to be there at 5pm and they would work us in.   I brought the baby and they checked him also and he also had a temp, 104.8.  They started mom and baby on Nuflor and Bananmine plus gave mom lutylase in case she had retained placenta or any other undelivered babies.  Dash had seemed fine bouncing around like a baby goat.  Mom wasn't as much herself but I didn't really think she was sick.  Both got meds at the office and sent home meds for us to administer.   This morning Dixie's temp was 106 and Dash was 103.5.  I gave them the banamine.  At 8pm, Dixie's was 105.3 and Dash was 103.2.  Dash didn't gain any weight today.  I decided to bring him in and try to bottle feed him.  I got about 1.5ounces in him.  He seemed hot still.  I took it again and it is 103.4.  I called the vet at about 8:30.  He didn't advise me to do anything differently.  

Please give me some advice.  I will post this and add to a second posting.


----------



## bethh (Jun 16, 2020)

Alright, a little more backstory.  Dash was born 6/13.  The previous Saturday, we found Tipsy apparently sick.  We brought her to the vet and he said that he thought she had listeriosis.  We treated her extensively this week.  Her temp finally seems to be resolved.  The next day, Dolly went into preterm labor and aborted triplets.  Before last weekend, we hadn't had any issues with our goats.  I'm at a loss as to what is happening.  I requested necropsies on the fetuses in the hopes that it will shed some light.  Since Dixie and Dash got sick, the vet requested more tests of the fetuses looking for microplasm?  This feels very serious.  I'm hoping someone can offer some advice.


----------



## WildersMilkMaid (Jun 17, 2020)

My heart is breaking for you. This sounds like a tough situation, but I am of no help on the subject. Hoping this extra comment will bump you back to the top where someone can help.


----------



## bethh (Jun 17, 2020)

Hey


WildersMilkMaid said:


> My heart is breaking for you. This sounds like a tough situation, but I am of no help on the subject. Hoping this extra comment will bump you back to the top where someone can help.


thanks so much, @WildersMilkMaid.

If anyone else has any ideas or know someone that would help, please tag them in this thread.  Thanks in advance!!
@Baymule @frustratedearthmother @Jesusfreak101 @Bruce @Mike CHS @Senile_Texas_Aggie @B&B Happy goats


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 17, 2020)

I don't  have any great ideas to help you, sorry about what is going on.....did your vet say anything about treating the coccidoisis ?....corrid in their water would help with that ...so sorry I can't  be of more help to you...please keep us posted on how things are going for you.

@farmerjan  @minihorses @Ridgetop  @fustratedearthmother


----------



## bethh (Jun 17, 2020)

Temps are normal this morning.  I kept Dash in a clothes basket in our bedroom last night.   He sounds a little snuffy.  I probably got 2-3ounces of his momma’s milk in him last night.  He peed lots this morning.  He hadn’t pooped last night or this morning before we took him outside.


----------



## bethh (Jun 17, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I don't  have any great ideas to help you, sorry about what is going on.....did your vet say anything about treating the coccidoisis ?....corrid in their water would help with that ...so sorry I can't  be of more help to you...please keep us posted on how things are going for you.
> 
> @farmerjan  @minihorses @Ridgetop  @fustratedearthmother


Thanks @B&B Happy goats.  He did give me meds for the coccidiosis.  I forgot that one.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm sorry, I don't have any words of wisdom for you.  I think on this one you might have to trust the vet.  It sounds like the meds he's given you are on point.  That's what my vet would probably prescribe in the same circumstances.  Hoping for the best!


----------



## bethh (Jun 17, 2020)

I just haven’t gotten any diagnosis aside from the coccidiosis.   Do large animal vets not do labs to check for low blood counts?   My experience has always been with small animal vets and the ones I worked with always did tests.


----------



## bethh (Jun 17, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I'm sorry, I don't have any words of wisdom for you.  I think on this one you might have to trust the vet.  It sounds like the meds he's given you are on point.  That's what my vet would probably prescribe in the same circumstances.  Hoping for the best!


Thanks @frustratedearthmother!   I’ve been doing as he’s said and 🙏 🙏 🙏.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 17, 2020)

It depends honestly most large vets that i know don't. But you also have to take in to regard most of them deal with farmers that have large herds and probably wouldn't go for that as when it comes to blood counts it more to indicate whether some one is sick or is bleeding internally or a few other things (i could be wrong) but from my experience with that kind of thing. Clearly your animal is sick and there really isn't much point in counting white or red blood cells. You also need to remember most large vets deal with cattle and other livestock goats are rarer for them. I am so sorry this happened to you. I do know how frustrating it is. My first round with goats one of my does gave birth while i was giving birth and the kid end up losing its eye sight, wouldn't gain weight and eventually we had to put him down . It was horrible. I neve r new what caused the issue and it thankfully hasn't happened again. I will be praying for your goats to pull through and you get to find the cause. But some times things just happen sadly.


----------



## bethh (Jun 17, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> It depends honestly most large vets that i know don't. But you also have to take in to regard most of them deal with farmers that have large herds and probably wouldn't go for that as when it comes to blood counts it more to indicate whether some one is sick or is bleeding internally or a few other things (i could be wrong) but from my experience with that kind of thing. Clearly your animal is sick and there really isn't much point in counting white or red blood cells. You also need to remember most large vets deal with cattle and other livestock goats are rarer for them. I am so sorry this happened to you. I do know how frustrating it is. My first round with goats one of my does gave birth while i was giving birth and the kid end up losing its eye sight, wouldn't gain weight and eventually we had to put him down . It was horrible. I neve r new what caused the issue and it thankfully hasn't happened again. I will be praying for your goats to pull through and you get to find the cause. But some times things just happen sadly.


Thank you.  I know sometimes things just happen.  It’s hard to believe that it’s coincidental considering all the girls have had an issue the last 10 days.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 17, 2020)

The only other thing I can think of is minerals. But you did say they had fever was that one doe or both?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 17, 2020)

here is to hoping your vet has experience with goats and you can get them healthy again ,


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 18, 2020)

What did the necropsies show?  Did the vet test for listeriosis?  What was that result?  It sounds like the entire herd picked up something somewhere.  On the aborted fetuses did the necropsy check for Brucellosis?


----------



## bethh (Jun 18, 2020)

Here is an update.  I took Tipsy, doe who had neurological issues, and Dixie, just kidded,  and Dash, newborn to the University of Georgia, vet hospital.  They admitted them.  They didn't see any emergency issues but did ultrasounds.  They found that Dixie still has fluid in her uterus so that is a concern.  They will possibly culture it in the morning.
Tipsy isn't exhibiting any neurological issues.  They did an ultrasound and found she is pregnant, due early August.  They will run bloodwork in the morning.  They were happy with the way Dash is acting and nursing.  They will continue observing him all night.  I will contact the pathology lab and have them send any pathology reports to the treating vet so that they can have all the pieces of the puzzle.  I will be glad for a diagnosis so that we can move forward.  

I feel so relieved even though we don't have answers yet.  I finally feel like we are doing something right.  I will keep y'all updated.


----------



## bethh (Jun 18, 2020)

Ridgetop said:


> What did the necropsies show?  Did the vet test for listeriosis?  What was that result?  It sounds like the entire herd picked up something somewhere.  On the aborted fetuses did the necropsy check for Brucellosis?


We haven't received the results yet.  I had all my goats tested for it and everything was negative.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jun 18, 2020)

That's is interesting and keep us updated will be praying for your herd.


----------



## bethh (Jun 18, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> That's is interesting and keep us updated will be praying for your herd.


Thank you!  I'm praying too.  Thanks for your prayers.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 19, 2020)

Prayers and   ...keep us posted please


----------



## bethh (Jun 19, 2020)

I spoke with the overnight, admitting vet.  She is very comfortable with the evening that everyone had.  Tipsy and Dash didn’t have worrisome temps. Even though Dixie’s temp was elevated overnight and into the morning, the er dvm was happy because Dixie is still acting like Dixie—taking care of Dash, head butting Tipsy and trying to eat the dvm’s stethoscope, clothes, basically whatever she could get her mouth on.   Dixie’s did go up to 104.4 and has remained there.  I’m actually glad for that.  It’s like bringing your car in for a noise that suddenly disappears when it’s in the shop.  They aren’t going to give her banamine this morning because the tests are more accurate if the bloodwork is done when she actually has a fever.   They will also do bloodwork on Tipsy and Dash.   They’ve taken fecal samples but it could be a week before I know the results.  The lab is working with fewer staff due to COVID.   They will now be given to an internal med dvm plus gynecology may run more tests on Dixie.  Continued prayers are appreciated and I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## bethh (Jun 23, 2020)

It’s been a few days since I’ve updated everyone.   Tipsy came home on Saturday.  She wasn’t running a fever and honestly may not have actually had one to get her up there to UGA.  All of her tests, so far, have come back normal.   I’m not sure at this point if she has anything pending.   I was hoping that something would show if she actually had listeriosis or not but I’m not sure if there is a test to confirm that.  They noticed that she has biting lice and advised we use ULTRA Boss on her.   I’ll probably post another thread seeking direction on that.  I can’t remember if I posted that they did an ultrasound on her but they did.  She is carrying what looks like twins.  They are definite on one but another head kept popping in so they don’t know if that is the same baby or a second.  Due date is the first week in August.  
Dash is doing great.  He hasn’t been running a fever and is eating well and gaining weight.  He’s acting just like a buckling should be.   He stayed because Dixie was still running a fever.  He is going to be disbudded this morning.  
Dixie stayed because she was running a fever off and on.   The dvm said on Saturday that we could take them and do the penicillin at home or let them keep her.  We were all glad that we chose to leave her as her temp went up higher than it had been.  The fluid has finally resolved in her uterus but we haven’t gotten the results for the cultures.   Her temp was finally normal yesterday afternoon and throughout the night.  I’m still hoping for some actual diagnosis.
Im not sure if we are going to get anything of value from the necropsies.   They said that the tissues were pretty broken down.  I’m still hoping they will show something.   

Our first kidding season sure has been more eventful than we would have hoped for.

thanks everyone for your help, support and prayers.  I hope to be posting adorable kid pictures soon.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 23, 2020)

Glad to read that they are doing better, please keep us posted


----------



## bethh (Jun 25, 2020)

Dixie and Dash are back home.  Dixie was finally fever free for 24 hours.  We are still waiting on some labs.  Dixie was diagnosed with metritis.  The fluid in her uterus has resolved.  Here are some of her lab numbers.  Inflammatory leukogram characterized by a leukocytosis (19,900 WBC/uL), neutrophilia (9,950cells/uL), lymphocytocysis (9,000 cells/uL), and hyperfibrinogenemia (600mg/dL).

They included withdrawal times for milk and its 180days for milk after taking Nuflor.  Can anyone explain exactly what that means.  All 3 of my does received Nuflor.  Their milk isn't safe for human consumption at this point for 6 months?

Tipsy was vaccinated for rabies while she she was there.  They recommend that our herd be vaccinated for rabies.  Do y'all vaccinate your goats in general?  Do you also vaccinate for rabies?  I had wanted their milk to be as organic as possible.  If I need to make a separate thread re vaccines, I can.  I will get pictures today and to post cute kid pics.

@B&B Happy goats @frustratedearthmother @chickens really @Ridgetop @Jesusfreak101


----------

